# should I be concerned



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

No, you shouldn't be concerned. Why do you ask?


----------



## BeeManiac (Feb 26, 2012)

They are backfilling necter in the brood nest. Have you given them any space?


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> No, you shouldn't be concerned. Why do you ask?


those where not capped a week ago on inspection



BeeManiac said:


> They are backfilling necter in the brood nest. Have you given them any space?


yes they have have 10 empty frames on top of the box this frame is in... they are not moving up for some reason


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Which is the way things are supposed to be.


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> Which is the way things are supposed to be.


gues it would help if I posted it right...........all ten frames on top are empty Ill fix my mistake


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What mistake? I'm confused.


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> What mistake? I'm confused.


the bees are backfilling nectar in the nest frames even though they have ten empty frames on top of this box.....the are not drawing comb on the new frames............does that clear it up?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes. So, how are you going to address things?


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

Some hives just take longer to start working the box above. I wouldn't be too concerned unless you can't see any eggs. If that's the case, there may be a problem with the queen.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I would address things by getting rid of those combs with 50% drone cells in them and get them to draw out some new worker combs, do this as soon as all the brood hatches out of them. John


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

D1here said:


> yes they have have 10 empty frames on top of the box


Are the 10 empty frame drawn comb or foundation? If foundation, I hope there is not a queen excluder below it.


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

AstroBee said:


> Are the 10 empty frame drawn comb or foundation? If foundation, I hope there is not a queen excluder below it.


just foundation no comb....no excluder


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

jmgi said:


> I would address things by getting rid of those combs with 50% drone cells in them and get them to draw out some new worker combs, do this as soon as all the brood hatches out of them. John


please explain futher..........just throw them out and give them empty frames and foundation? and wait on drones to hatch?


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> Yes. So, how are you going to address things?


thats what Im asking the experts....how to address it


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

Jon B said:


> Some hives just take longer to start working the box above. I wouldn't be too concerned unless you can't see any eggs. If that's the case, there may be a problem with the queen.


this hive is over a year old....... I cut out of house last year and they filled all ten frames last year and never went up last year so I went to just 1 box for winter. I see larva....Im to blind to see eggs......this hive is also the hive I have posted on the main board about being so mean.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Take the second frame in from each side of the box w/ the drawn comb and replace them w/ frames of foundation from the other box, putting the two drawn comb frames in the upper box in the middle of the upper box, w/ a frame of foundation between them.


----------

